# A sight worth seeing



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is something that would enchant corvid lovers. I hope to be able to witness it before spring comes:

http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/content/News/story.aspx?brand=ENOnline&category=News&tBrand=enonline&tCategory=news&itemid=NOED15%20Jan%202007%2013%3A19%3A27%3A587

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia, as a great corvid lover, I would love to see this. Our area may be in a crow migratory path because for the past 4 years, in the fall, there are hundreds that land in the trees (really old, large oaks) across the street from us. The first year we saw them was the best because the numbers were huge - everywhere you looked there were crows and when they took off it did look like a black sky. However, they were never in the numbers of those in your area.

I hope you can see them and take some pictures.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Your crows sound wonderful, Maggie. I am hoping that John will come with me next time he visits and we can take a video film of it.

Another thing I would like to see is thousands of starlings coming in to roost.

Can you imagine, though, what the reaction would be if there were pigeons in so many numbers?

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely, people would be armed with shotguns, poison, traps, etc.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe a little like the shoots for the Passenger Pigeon. Cynthia, I hope you & John are able to make a video of this gathering and post for the members on You Tube, I'm sure it would be awesome. 

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

WOW!  Sounds like quite a wonderful sight to witness. Hope you and John are able to see this remarkable gathering and are able to share on You Tube.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mmmm.... sounds like we are going birdwatching pretty soon, then 

Not far to travel, anyway

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish I could go with you.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 

WOW, that is some HUGE flock of rooks and jackdaws!...WOW!!!! The noise must be deafening actually from all those birds, but I'd still love to see this and wouldn't complain

Keep us posted whether or not John and yourself go and if you get a video of this magnificent sight

Maggie, you'd be surprised, there are LOTS of people who dislike crows & rooks as much as pigeons. When corvids get together in such large numbers or even numbers like you mentioned in your area, people will complain about it. They complain about the huge volumes of feces as well as the noise levels caused from these birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Outside my apartment are two huge Ficus trees (at least I think that's what they are). Very dense and PERFECT for birds! AND, the birds KNOW it! The noise in the evening is something else! Makes me laugh as I can just "hear" the conversations:

"Hey, Vern, OVER HERE...saved you a spot"
"OFF, I got here FIRST!"
"Oh no you don't! That's been MY spot for weeks!"
"GET OFF ME!"
"Push me, will ya? See how YOU like it!"
"Listen UP, got something to say!"
"Mom? Dad? WHERE ARE YOU?!"

Well, I'm sure there are a million stories in those trees! I keep hearing new ones!    

The other day I was at the office and we were talking about the trees (AND the poops underneath!). Our manager made the comment that someone had said something about cutting them down due to the mess. I almost had a heart attack and was about to scream out "NO!" She very quickly assured me that the trees were NOT going to be cut down! I said THANK GOODNESS and staggered back to my apartment, still muttering to myself before I was able to calm down. LOL The management knows I have - ah - definite opinions. Of course, I've also lived in this complex the longest too. That helps.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Looks like we won't be going to see this or to video it after all!


http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/content/News/story.aspx?brand=ENOnline&category=News&tBrand=enonline&tCategory=news&itemid=NOED17%20Jan%202007%2014%3A15%3A29%3A273

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cynthia, 

That's too bad I suppose I do agree with what the folks are saying though and if it's disturbing the birds and the people in that area, then that's not good.


----------

